
User Interface Design Framework (GUI elements library for Illustrator) - tortilla
http://www.webalys.com/design-interface-application-framework.php
======
KevinMS

      "This framework is released as a complete web designer
      kit for free. Even for commercial use. I just 
      require a link to this page if you use the elements"
    

Deal breaker right there. I'd rather just pay a few bucks then try to find a
place for attribution link referencing a few images on my web app. Does this
type of attribution link ever work for anyone?

~~~
kordless
> You don't need to make a link if you use it only in application wireframes
> or user interface mockups.

I think he's trying to get you to use it for mockups mostly.

~~~
KevinMS
That's just one step away from the same problem. You use them in a mock up...
you succeed with a mock up... then you are stuck with building out that mock
up of images that need an attribution, or you have to find substitutes.

------
webalys
Hi, I'm Vincent : the web designer who created this framework. I wasn't aware
that the linkback could be such a problem and your feedback make me think to
one solution :

• The idea of the backlink is to be granted for the work I've done : it make
the framework more known and make my SEO better. It will help me to have
better freelance missions.

• Due to your feedback and others (jeffrey Zeldman pointed the same problem
for example), I'm now thinking to propose a special license that you can use
the framework for multiple projects without making a backlink. If you don't
want to make a backlink, you can pay for it, something betwwen 50 to 100$ I
think that in this case, those will pay will have a more complete version with
more stuff, more variations (using all the new features of CS5). This extra
money could help me spending more time on this framework.

What do you think ?

------
smiler
This is cool - I've not used illustrator, but it doesn't have a button with
"Ok" or "Cancel" - I assume you can quickly create those in Illustrator and I
also notice it doesn't have buttons which are grey - again, I assume you could
create your own colour swatch.

Very neat though - do people think it would be quicker to wireframe in this or
in HTML?

~~~
tortilla
If you aren't already proficient in Illustrator, you're problably better off
with HTML. Personally I prefer HTML.

But I think these also work with Fireworks.

------
uzish
Mmmm... that's an interesting approach. I think it's perfectly fine for
creating quick jpg mockups but I wouldn't use it for the real app for two
reasons: 1\. Attribution. 2\. Differentiation is design.

~~~
webalys
About differentiation : my framework is inspired by the web development
frameworks and agile development philosophy (Especially ruby on Rails). The
"Convention over configuration" approach.

In most case, you will use the commons GUI elements provided and you will save
some time. If you need to make it look different, you already have a
foundation to quickly customize the appearance. The idea is to no repeat
yourself designing the same elements (radio buttons, forms, tabs, windows,
always 90% the same..) to concentrate to the really important design problems
to solve.

